# 357 maximum Blackhawk 10.5”



## 1201max (Sep 29, 2021)

Considering selling my 357 max and looking to see what kind of interest or a value?


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

Can you post a picture? Especially on the front, top, of the cylinder and where it meets the upper corner of the frame window.


----------

